# Labeling Soap; Shipping Package Options



## Bathaholic (Oct 31, 2017)

I thought I'd knock out two questions with one post.  

1. I make M&P soap from an all natural base so the ingredients do not need to be listed per FDA rules (and confirmed by the manufacturer). If I add color (mica) and fragrance/essential oil, how do I list those? I can't seem to find any direction either through the FDA website or other sources. Here's what I'm thinking for my Lavender and Peppermint Soap:

Lavender Mint Soap

Ingredients: Mica, Essential Oils

Is that enough, or do I need to list all the ingredients of the soap base in addition to the mica and oils?


2. I'm struggling trying to find out what size boxes I should get for shipping. I plan on getting several of the free boxes from USPS (Priority Mail boxes 7x7x6 and 12x12x8). Should I also get a bundle of Flat Rate boxes and some non-USPS boxes? I sell soap, bath bombs, salts, scrubs, and other bath treats, and next year plan on adding lotion, so I don't need huge boxes. I'm just concerned about shipping costs since that's the main reason why people will abandon a sale. I'm just starting out so I don't think I can offer free shipping until I know what the average order will be and my costs to do so.


Any help is very much appreciated!!


----------



## osso (Oct 31, 2017)

If you list any ingredients, you must list them all, so use the ingredients listed on your mp base.


----------



## Bathaholic (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks for the info! I couldn't find an answer anywhere and should have known to ask here first.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 31, 2017)

Yes.  I would list all of them.  I sell a lot of MP and always label them.


----------



## Kittish (Oct 31, 2017)

As far as shipping boxes go, the USPS flat rate boxes are just about the best deal around IF you can come close to actually filling the box, or if you're shipping something heavy. I keep small and medium flat rate boxes on hand because they're frequently useful, and the post office will deliver bundles of them to you at no charge. The non-flat rate priority boxes will cost more to ship, size for size than the flat rate ones will.


----------



## Bathaholic (Oct 31, 2017)

Kittish said:


> As far as shipping boxes go, the USPS flat rate boxes are just about the best deal around IF you can come close to actually filling the box, or if you're shipping something heavy. I keep small and medium flat rate boxes on hand because they're frequently useful, and the post office will deliver bundles of them to you at no charge. The non-flat rate priority boxes will cost more to ship, size for size than the flat rate ones will.


 
I just ordered bundles of small (just soap), medium and large Flat Rate boxes. Do you find that it encourages your customers to purchase more knowing that it's going to cost them $6 - $7 for shipping anyway? Or should I get some regular boxes for First Class Mail options (under 13 ounces)?


----------



## bathgeek (Oct 31, 2017)

Mine regularly spend about $40-$50 per order and that fills a padded flat rate envelope for $6.50.


----------



## Kamahido (Oct 31, 2017)

Kittish said:


> As far as shipping boxes go, the USPS flat rate boxes are just about the best deal around IF you can come close to actually filling the box, or if you're shipping something heavy. I keep small and medium flat rate boxes on hand because they're frequently useful, and the post office will deliver bundles of them to you at no charge. The non-flat rate priority boxes will cost more to ship, size for size than the flat rate ones will.


Flat rate boxes are the way to go for larger orders. I do a lot of bridal showers/wedding favors. Properly packaged I can fit 48 full size bars in a Medium Flat Rate box for $13 and 78 full size bars for $18.


----------



## Kittish (Oct 31, 2017)

Bathaholic said:


> I just ordered bundles of small (just soap), medium and large Flat Rate boxes. Do you find that it encourages your customers to purchase more knowing that it's going to cost them $6 - $7 for shipping anyway? Or should I get some regular boxes for First Class Mail options (under 13 ounces)?



I don't sell, but I do send out lots of packages to friends and family across the U.S. So far, I haven't ever shipped anything that was too big for an envelope that the flat rate boxes weren't a better rate for if I could use one.


----------



## Bathaholic (Nov 1, 2017)

bathgeek said:


> Mine regularly spend about $40-$50 per order and that fills a padded flat rate envelope for $6.50.


 
Do you use a box or Scotty insert in the envelope? I was thinking of picking up a few envelopes but wonder if items in plastic jars or bath bombs would get crushed. 



Kamahido said:


> Flat rate boxes are the way to go for larger orders. I do a lot of bridal showers/wedding favors. Properly packaged I can fit 48 full size bars in a Medium Flat Rate box for $13 and 78 full size bars for $18.


 
I'm pretty sure the Medium FR box will be what I use most. It looks like it would hold quite a bit.



Kittish said:


> I don't sell, but I do send out lots of packages to friends and family across the U.S. So far, I haven't ever shipped anything that was too big for an envelope that the flat rate boxes weren't a better rate for if I could use one.


 
Guess I need to stock in some of the envelopes too, thank you!


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 2, 2017)

One bit of advice -- if you use boxes or envelopes with self adhesive flaps, never, never trust the adhesive. Always add your own strip of good quality packaging tape. Or take the time to check and double check that the flaps are securely stuck to the adhesive. In my business, we use the self adhesive to assemble these boxes,  but use our own tape to ensure the boxes are securely sealed shut. It's faster.

A few years back, there was a thread in which the OP was livid about the horrible service the USPS provided. IIRC, they'd supposedly opened and rifled through a package she had sent to a customer, taped the box shut with only part of the contents, and shipped that to the customer. She had photos of the box. When I looked at the photos,  I saw no evidence that the shipper (the OP) had actually checked if the self adhesive seal was firmly fastened. If the adhesive seals properly, there is no way the flaps can be opened without damaging the cardboard flaps -- the flaps on the box in her photo were pristine. I explained that it was actually her fault the package had opened so some of the contents had been lost. Some decent post office employee had taken the time to put the box and its contents back together as best as possible, tape it shut, and send it on its way. 

I don't think she wanted to hear that. 

Yes, the USPS makes mistakes and has bad employees who gum up the works. And so does UPS and FedEx and every other shipper I've dealt with. There is no one shipper who has a perfect record, as I have reason to know, having spent over $4000 in shipping last year. But even allowing for their mistakes, they all do amazing jobs overall.


----------



## bathgeek (Nov 3, 2017)

Bathaholic said:


> Do you use a box or Scotty insert in the envelope? I was thinking of picking up a few envelopes but wonder if items in plastic jars or bath bombs would get crushed.




I do! I always have Scotty Stuffers on hand. They help ensure everything arrives intact.


----------



## Tamijean (Nov 6, 2017)

I haven't shipped soap yet, but I managed a herbal suppliment business for a few years.  We made heavy use of the regional rate boxes.  I'm not sure they still ship them out but if they do they will generally save over flat rate.  I also had my shippers package in a small box, then insert into a flat rate bubble mailer for small orders.  The box added protection to items with corners.  

every time I did a price comparison usps regional and flat rate came up on top.  We shipped 200-500 packages a day.  We shipped orders over $65 free.  The numbers worked


----------



## Bathaholic (Nov 7, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> One bit of advice -- if you use boxes or envelopes with self adhesive flaps, never, never trust the adhesive. Always add your own strip of good quality packaging tape. Or take the time to check and double check that the flaps are securely stuck to the adhesive. In my business, we use the self adhesive to assemble these boxes, but use our own tape to ensure the boxes are securely sealed shut. It's faster.


 
Most definitely! I ship out a lot of packages at work and always tape over the flaps even if they are "self-sealing". I just don't trust the adhesive enough not to.  



bathgeek said:


> I do! I always have Scotty Stuffers on hand. They help ensure everything arrives intact.


 
Do you find that they are sturdy enough? They look pretty flimsy and I'm not sure if a bubble wrapped 8 ounce PET jar will fit (it's 3" x 3"). I'm thinking I might buy similar sized boxes that will fit depending on how much they are.



Tamijean said:


> I haven't shipped soap yet, but I managed a herbal suppliment business for a few years. We made heavy use of the regional rate boxes. I'm not sure they still ship them out but if they do they will generally save over flat rate. I also had my shippers package in a small box, then insert into a flat rate bubble mailer for small orders. The box added protection to items with corners.
> 
> every time I did a price comparison usps regional and flat rate came up on top. We shipped 200-500 packages a day. We shipped orders over $65 free. The numbers worked


 
Wow, that was A LOT of shipping! From what I've read on the USPS site, the regional rate is only available for retail (taking package to the post office). I think it's about $0.30 cents more for the same sized flat rate package that can be picked up at my house, so I didn't look into that option.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 7, 2017)

Bathaholic said:


> Most definitely! I ship out a lot of packages at work and always tape over the flaps even if they are "self-sealing". I just don't trust the adhesive enough not to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Regional shipping is available but only through Click N Ship, and you have to order the boxes through the post office store. They make it a little tricky, when making a label in the Click n Ship you have to use the tick box for package weight, after that choose priority mail and if regional is available it will come up in the shipping options. It is considerably less expensive. I just sent one out and it was approx $6 versus over $11 to send it out flat rate. We purchase white fold gift boxes from papermart that we pack then insert into the bubble wrap flat rate envelopes


----------



## Bathaholic (Nov 7, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> Regional shipping is available but only through Click N Ship, and you have to order the boxes through the post office store. They make it a little tricky, when making a label in the Click n Ship you have to use the tick box for package weight, after that choose priority mail and if regional is available it will come up in the shipping options. It is considerably less expensive. I just sent one out and it was approx $6 versus over $11 to send it out flat rate. We purchase white fold gift boxes from papermart that we pack then insert into the bubble wrap flat rate envelopes


 
Ah, okay. Maybe it isn't something offered through Shopify then? My webstore is hosted through them and that's where I'll ship from. I know there was some reason I couldn't do it so I didn't order any of the regional boxes.


----------



## bathgeek (Nov 7, 2017)

Bathaholic said:


> Do you find that they are sturdy enough? They look pretty flimsy and I'm not sure if a bubble wrapped 8 ounce PET jar will fit (it's 3" x 3"). I'm thinking I might buy similar sized boxes that will fit depending on how much they are.




They’re actually thicker and sturdier than they look. Coupled with the padded envelope, I’m quite comfortable shipping stuff. I’d be all right shipping glass bottles in it (wrapping bottles in bubble wrap first, though).


----------



## KellySoapCo (Nov 17, 2017)

If you don't need to disclose the ingredients of the base I would just put "Natural Glycerin Soap Base" or something along those lines. Listing all the ingredients of the base would be a giant headache to read and would turn people off the "natural" aspect. Chemical names are scary to consumers even if they're harmless


----------



## bathgeek (Nov 17, 2017)

KellySoapCo said:


> If you don't need to disclose the ingredients of the base I would just put "Natural Glycerin Soap Base" or something along those lines. Listing all the ingredients of the base would be a giant headache to read and would turn people off the "natural" aspect. Chemical names are scary to consumers even if they're harmless



I had a long discussion back and forth on this subject when I debuted my website.  I've actually switched from "don't scare people with chemical names" to "disclose all ingredients and let them decide" because of the discussion.  http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=65522


----------



## bathgeek (Nov 17, 2017)

Thank you!  Yes, I used to be like that... until my allergies developed.  It's a little different when you have allergies and you learn the hard way to always read the ingredients.  ^_^


----------

